# Fuel Cans



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all

In preparation for the endless power cuts we are likely to face this summer (based on current cuts and experience from last year), we have invested in a small Honda generator. Today, I have visited a number of service stations, trying to find a petrol can, of the variety we were use to seeing in the UK, all to no avail! Any ideas where to locate please?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe caerrfour?


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

canuck2010 said:


> Maybe caerrfour?


Worth a try! Thanks


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never seen them at Carrefour. Last time I looked they had proper gerry cans at Shell in Al Silky (Maadi).


----------



## jojosmile (Dec 8, 2011)

cheekymonkey24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> In preparation for the endless power cuts we are likely to face this summer (based on current cuts and experience from last year), we have invested in a small Honda generator. Today, I have visited a number of service stations, trying to find a petrol can, of the variety we were use to seeing in the UK, all to no avail! Any ideas where to locate please?


Can I ask please where did you buy your generator from and how much did you pay.


----------



## dieseloneten (Apr 8, 2013)

There's a 4x4 shop called Traxx on rd 233 in Maadi that sells jerry cans. I think they are about 200LE


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

jojosmile said:


> Can I ask please where did you buy your generator from and how much did you pay.


I suspect entering details of the dealer on here will be deemed as advertising, so I have sent you a private message with the information.


----------

